# "...do not meet the common enrolment standard..."



## kas (28 Jul 2005)

I recently received a letter regarding my medical stating that I "do not meet the common enrolment standard required by both the regular and  reserve forces". The issues of concern were that I experienced a knee injury when I started running and "now need to wear foot orthotics on a daily basis" and that I have seen a counsellor on several occasions. I can get into the details behind both issues, if necessary, but for the moment it's probably suffice to say that I disagree with this assessment and am rather shocked I'm being turned down over these things.

What I'm wondering is what really happens now? The med tech handling my file at the local CFRC told me I need to get an up-to-date assessment from my family doctor and after that an appeal will take approximately 3 weeks. Forgive me if I'm being cynical here, but I've been in the application process for nearly half a year already and _nothing_ has happened in even remotely the advertised time frame. Is it reasonable to believe an appeal will actually go through successfully in 3 weeks? Or am I realistically looking at a much longer drawn out battle? What happens if I get rejected a second time?

I'm also wondering what happens if I choose not to appeal at this time? I'm considering the option of going back to school this fall, taking the next 6 months or so to work up my running program again to prove definitively that my "poor foot biomechanics" are not actually a problem, and then reapplying to the CFs at a later date. Are there any particular issues I might run into taking this route? I did some searching on the forums and the only information I turned up in regards to reapplying was in relation to people that had taken VR's.

Thanks very much all. =)


----------



## beltfeedPaul (28 Jul 2005)

I say move on Forrest Gump, Taco time is hiring.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (28 Jul 2005)

hey kas, 

I received a letter like that years ago, regarding a different matter. I closed my file and decided to work on the problem and better my self. I went back to school, finished it and here I am, I re-applied, fixed my medical problem and was told by the medical staff that i improved my physical condition and was better suited for the trade. When i re-applied though, i did have to go to my family doc, and get him to write a letter of assessment on my conditions and that was later sent to Borden. (thats just my little story that relates to this topic)

As for the appeal i have NO CLUE what happends, along with being rejected a second time!!!!

Wish ya the best of luck mam;

Mike F.


----------



## tang72 (28 Jul 2005)

well i have been in the application process for 9 months now and i have recieved a rejection letter regarding my allergy to Macadamia and hazelnuts (yes, only those 2, i can eat all other nuts) right now i have to go to an allergist and prove that i dont need an epi-pen. I have to wait till Nov for that appointment so basically i will be waiting over a year. Dont worry, your medical file is on hold right now for you to change things around. Call the medical staff at your recruiting centre if the bottom of your letter says " Call the CF RC about the final decision concerning your application etc.."


----------



## tang72 (28 Jul 2005)

kas said:
			
		

> I'm considering the option of going back to school this fall, taking the next 6 months or so to work up my running program again to prove definitively that my "poor foot biomechanics" are not actually a problem, and then reapplying to the CFs at a later date...



That is also not a bad idea. Do what you have to do and whatever course you hope to get into soon, Only expect a 30% chance you will get into it because patience is the key in the recruiting process and it will take alot longer than you think.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2005)

beltfeedPaul said:
			
		

> I say move on Forrest Gump, Taco time is hiring.



beltfedpaul,

The question he asked was valid and as such there is not need for flaming him.  Army.ca prides itself on being a helpful resource for people interested in the forces, joining the forces, currently in the forces, or retired members.

As a newer member I  urge you to read and make yourself familliar with the conduct guidelines before proceeding with more posts.  As you read more you will begin to notice what is and what is not acceptable at army.ca.  Flaming someone for no reason, when there was a valid question asked is unacceptable.

The conduct guidelines which you had to agree to when you created an account at army.ca apply as soon as you post.

Kyle Burrows
Army.ca Staff


----------



## strongchristian (28 Jul 2005)

As much as we appreciate your imput please keep on topic.  The moderators will deal with the rowdy members


----------



## beltfeedPaul (28 Jul 2005)

Hmmmm.............let me see, needs to wear orthotic foot wear, a blown knee, and psychological  issues.  I stand by my fast food/hospitality industry suggestion for employment. Kyle, read your profile, a 14 year old infantry officer? Thats impressive.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jul 2005)

You have already been warned.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jul 2005)

BeltfedPaul,
Kyle's profile says exactly what he is, a cadet who wishes to be an Infantry Officer, he is also a Moderator here and his age has nothing to do with it.
Quote,
 I stand by my fast food/hospitality industry suggestion for employment.

Hmm, I wonder how many guys serving right know wear orthotics, sore knees and have seen a councilor.?
I asked one of the other Mods to post something in here as I had already corrected you once and I see that did little good.......fair enough.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (28 Jul 2005)

Beltfeedpaul the majority of ppl out there wear orthotics, and like Bruce said there are a large # of ppl in the military that wear orthotics at this moment but that doesnt stop them from doing things. We dont need your negativity in here, actually no one in the world will want your negativity anywhere, youll soon learn that. No one likes to be around a downer.

And if you want to continue posting on this site then dont reply to threads with the sole purpose of stirring things up, or youll be banned or put on 'probation'. Trust me, I learned that the hard way.


----------



## tang72 (28 Jul 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Trust me, I learned that the hard way.



yea...me too


----------



## beltfeedPaul (29 Jul 2005)

The day I take a dressing down from 2 peckerhead civvy pukes whose military experience is having seen the devils brigade and full metal jacket, is the day I log off this pathetic site forever.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jul 2005)

Goodbye.....

EDIT: Nothing left to see here folks, please keep anything else towards the original question.


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Jul 2005)

Yeah Kas, its gonna take sometime but i think it will pay off in the end. On the letter there should be a phone number to the med staff... give em a call (sometimes they dont pickup) or leave a message with that Number like (311 Joe) and explain the situation and what you can do to meet the standard.

- Good Luck
- Usman


----------



## Springroll (2 Aug 2005)

I also have to wear orthotics due to my screwed up feet, but like my doc told me, the majority of the population needs them, so don't let that get you down. 

I know my husband would get himself a pair of orthotics since the last 9 years of wearing the old sea boots have actually caused him to have flat feet.

My feet are not as bad as his, but an injury from a year and a half ago prevented me from wearing "normal shoes" for 10 months, so I lived in flip flops and those made my condition worse.

I wish you the best of luck in whatever you are wanting to do, and hope that it all works out the way you want it.  ;D


----------

